# P238 Safety Problem



## gs46 (Aug 11, 2012)

Had a bit of trouble with my P238 safety....it would not engage (saftey position) if the hammer was in the cocked position. If you pushed the hammer back a hair farther then it would engage. The problem accured after about 150 rounds. After inspection I found it needed to be honed or just touched with a file on the beveled side of the safety arm to clear the hammer when the hammer was in the cocked position. The safety actually, when engaged, rotates the hammer back a tiny bit more and lifts it off the seer....works fine again!


----------

